# Helgamites ?????



## WalleyeGuy

Just what is a Helgamite folks?
Do you have a picture to show me?


----------



## smallieguy

nymph stage of a stone fly{i think}
I've used them in W Va. on the potomac river and good
Gawd they work.   
they will put a nasty bite on you if you don't handle them right.
http://insects.tamu.edu/images/insects/common/images/b-txt/bimg121.html


----------



## Ohiobassman54

I think its the nymph stage of the Dobson Fly Great smallmouth bait


----------



## WalleyeGuy

Thanks Smallieguy
Thats a picture I needed to see.
Bet it would hurt if you took a swim with it.


----------



## misfit

yep,dobson fly.be careful if you put one on your hook and toss it in the water.there could be a smallmouth close by,and you'll be minus one hellgy  .....................................................


but you'll be plus one smallie


----------



## Parrothead Jim

I used to use them on the upper Delaware River fishing for trout. They were real trout candy....JIM


----------



## twistertail

Yes they are awsome bait and not just for smallies, pretty much anything that swims in the creek. And yes they do hurt when they pinch ya! Try some Case Helgramites, they are plastic and they dont do as good as the real thing but work pretty good and you dont have to worry about getting pinched by them. I have caught lots of smallies from Darby creek on them as well as sunfish, sheaphead and even a few sauger.


----------



## Doc Reel Good

I'm with Twistertail on this one. I dead drift them in the Cuyahoga for smallmouth. Started doing it after catching a smallie that was spitting up helgies....


----------

